# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Reposição Automatica de Agua (osmoregulador)

## Daniel Pedro

Venho aqui por mais um DIY que para alguns talvez não seja novidade.
Trata-se de um circuito eletronico para reposição automatica dagua e uma parte tb de eletronica para parar as bombas de circulação quando dou comida (Naupilos de artemia)
O circuito já foi falado aqui pelo Nuno Prazeres aqui

Ou seja este Circuito é composto por 2 circuitos iguais que servem para temporizar o funcionamento da tunze de repozição e activar o rele que para as bombas de circulação.
O esquema está todo esplicado neste Link sendo o circuito que utilizei o Monostable que passo a descrever alguns promenores:
O Triger é o nosso boiador comprado na RS-portugal.com  Ref 331-017 que no meu caso são dois um que se encontra virado para cima e outro para baixo garantindo assim que o circuito é interrompido na eventualidade de o primeiro Ficar Bloqueado com algum Bicho (burries / nassarios etc etc)
O reset aqui não é usado.
Para evitar que quando o Boiador tiver agitado devido a ondulação na sump adicionei uma resistencia de 10K onde se encontra a R1 e no C1 um condensador de 220Uf eletrolitico de 16V. Isto conseguiu garanantir o funcionamento da bomba da tunze por cerca de 3 a 4Segundos o que se manifestou suficiente para só voltar a repor varias horas depois fazendo assim a tunze trabalhar menos vez e mais linearmente.
No circuito que para as bombas a eletronica é toda igual excepto o facto de ter usado um Potenciometro Linear de 1Mohm para garantir cerca de 4 Minutos de paragem de bombas em que o triger ja não é feito por um boiador mas sim por um botão de presão que se encontra na Caixa.

Deixo agora as fotos e digam mal / bem / o que quiserem.

1ª circuito em testes


Circuito completo


Tampa


Caixa completa


já no local defenitivo



Abraço

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Daniel.

Excelente DIY, os meus parabéns, mostras de facto ter bastantes conhecimentos de eletrônica.

Tudo tem excelente aspecto, adorei a simplicidade dos interfaces para as bóias e a bomba tunze.

Quero também salientar a optima idéia que tives-te em relação ao temporizador para contrabalançar a ondulação poupando desta forma a bomba e consequentemente todo o sistema.

Deixo-te um desafio... Que tal adaptares o mesmo sistema a um temporizador para wavebox DIY usando um circuito NE555?

Vá lá... Tu és homem para isso.

Parabéns

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Não percebi patavina, mas eu não percebo patavina de electrónica. Sei que se carregar nuns botões que se encontram na parede, não fico às escuras e para mim é o suficiente.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Agora isto está com óptimo aspecto, Daniel. Tenho de ver isso a funcionar!

Quando fomos alombar com a água para o Nuno ele mostrou-me a bomba da tunze de reposição a funcionar mas aquilo faz um barulho impresionante para a voltagem que tem. :Admirado:  

Já sei quem vão ser os electricistas do meu próximo aquário. :SbOk:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Vitor:

Se estou a perceber o que tu estas a pedir é o mesmo circuito e um rele com 2 polos a seguir ao bobinado. Ou seja uma Box Funciona X Segundos e rele comuta para a outra box que funciona o mesmo X Segundo. Se calhar estou a fazer confusão com o Circuito que já foi falado aqui para o WaveMaker.
Corrige-me se tiver errado

Hugo:

A bomba da tunze relamente faz bastante barulho. A "Maria" tambem já fez questão de me informar do mesmo au que fui obrigado a informala que isto embora com barulho garantia menos pingos de agua com Kalk no chão  :Coradoeolhos:   ao que a conversa ficou por ali.
Em relação aos eletricista SABES BEM que estas á vontade.

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Está excelente! Muito bom! Já vi ao vivo e a cores!

Já agora:

a minha bomba da Tunze a 9V imersa já praticamente não se ouve. Porquê, não sei. Talvez porque restringi o fluxo.

Quanto ao off/on temporizado, quando fiz o meu, tive problemas com o cálculo da capacidade do condensador e com a resistência que em conjunto disparam o 555. Isso deve-se ao facto de não estar a usar uma fonte regulada. Se mudar de fonte agora o período off vai ser diferente de certeza.

Nada como aprender com as asneiras dos outros e o Daniel resolveu o problema por duas vias: regulação da fonte e usa uma resistência variável para calibrar o tempo de espera.

Quanto a usar um 555 para o wavebox "tipo Rogério", parece-me bastante fácil. É só fazer o mesmo que se faz para uma wavemaker (circuito astable com relay de comutação) mas um dos canais ou fica "cego" ou fica a excitar uma segunda wavebox (se houver duas).

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Pois Nuno 

Foi mesmo isso que eu percebi do pedido do Vitor Pestana.
Basicamente passa pela seleção correcta do rele. 
Ou seja estar um "Normal Close" numa WaveBox e o "Normal Open" noutra WaveBox fazendo como tu dizes e bem o circuito astable com periodos de tempo certos (Onda quandrada) para cada WaveBox.
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/relay.htm

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Vitor 

Se o pretendido é numa unica Wavebox fazer :
Encher a "box" até ao limite e despejar a mesma até a bomba se encontrar perto de "seca" então o que eu faria era:

Exatamente o mesmo circuito (monostable) com 2 boiadores já referidos em que um estando no topo da Box Activava a bomba depejando a Box até ao 2º boiador que se encontraria no limite de secar a bomba fazendo este RESET ao circuito. 

Desculpa a duvida mas confesso que não estou muito por dentro do sistema da WaveBox porque Infelizmente o meu aquario não tem espaço para essas coisas.  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Acho que fica mais catita com controlo por boia mas em princípio o período de enchimento não deve ser demasiado variável por isso bastaria, digo eu que conheço muito mal o sistema, usar-se um astable e não um monostable.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá rapaziada.

Desculpem a demora, mas não tive oportunidade devido a compromissos profissionais.

Ora bem, podem encontrar toda a informação pretendida nesta excelente pagina do nosso amigo Alex:

http://ealex.aqua-web.org/wavebox/index.htm

Também podem ver o seu funcionamento aqui: http://ealex.aqua-web.org/kuvat/videot/wb.avi

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola victor 
A pagina nao abre.
abraços

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

http://ealex.aqua-web.org/wavebox/index.htm

Bom, fique pasmado com o resultado mostrado no video. :EEK!:  

Faz uma ondulação de "vai-vem" mas nada tão "brutal" como a "verdadeira" WaveBox da Tunze, da qual não gisto de resultado.

Esta parece mais "soft", o que torna a coisa totalmente diferente e... a pensar  :Admirado:   :SbSourire19:   :JmdFou:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mas agora estava cá eu a pensar:

Não se conseguirá o mesmo efeito, tendo 2 stream viradas uma para a outra (uma em cada lateral do aquário) e a trabalharem alternadamente? :Admirado:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Hugo.

Não é a mesma coisa, o efeito pretendido é o de uma onda que passa e simultanemente fazer aumentar ou baixar o nivel de água do aquario.

Assim sendo, necessitamos de uma bomba super potente para simular o jacto de agua, ou seja a onda.

Esta bomba funciona apenas por um curto periodo de tempo, sendo desligada automaticamente assim que o volume de agua da caixa da wavebox se esvazie.

A partir do momento que a bomba se desligue a caixa volta a encher e assim sucessivamente.

Este processo pode ser realizado sem a caixa, sendo a unica diferença o facto de não existir uma subida ou descida do nivel... imaginem um wavemaker de 5 em 5 segundos, é a mesma coisa, a caixa serve apenas para fazer subir e descer o volume de agua do aquario.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal .
A cerca do controlador para a wavebox ,este não desliga a bomba mas sim reduz o seu caudal e aumenta é mesmo só isso ,nunca chegando a desligar na totalidade.
Porque quando a bomba esta no minimo da seu caudal a box enche pelo buraco de onde sai ,pressão exercida pelo volume de agua no aquario e depois dá o maximo em segundos e volta para o minimo é este a função do controlador .
Mas tem que ter um temporizador e regula-lo conforme o tamanho da box ,tem que se fazer um calculo a suas dimensões.
Eu fiz minha com as mesmas dimensões da marca ,mas pode-se fazer com  outras.
Penso que fazer desligar e ligar continuamente um bomba pode levar a perda da mesma. :Icon Cry:  
Se estiver errado com a minha ideia ,alguem que diga como é.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Já vi pessoalmente a "wavebox" do Rogério e posso-vos dizer que aquilo promete. Rogério quando é que colocas um video com o funcionamento da mesma, começo a ficar seriamente interessado em ter uma coisa dessas no meu aq. de 720l, o único incoveniente é o espaço ocupado pela mesma mas o efeito de ondulação e ressuspensão de sedimentos talvez compensem.

Abraço.

----------


## João Cotter

Há tempos pensei também fazer uma wavebox. Até troquei emails com o finlandês (Alex) mas depois cheguei à conclusão que ficava praticamente ao mesmo preço que uma wavebox nova da Tunze. O problema é que é necessário adquirir uma Stream e o preço da Stream não anda assim tão longe da Wavebox.
Abraços

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi João.
Penso que estás errado nas tuas contas ,porque fica muito mais barato do que tu dizes.
Veja-mos uma bomba " tunze Stream 6000=200 + wave Controller=70 + PVC=30 " total=300 .
Se comprares a de marca fica-te por 410.
Ainda podes poupar ,410-300=110.
Como vês poupa-se e não é pouco ,não deves ter procurado bem .
-Pode-se encontrar bons preços. :SbSourire2:  

*PS:*Todos estes preços não foram encontrados em lojas .

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Embora o post já tenha fugido um bocado para o WaveMaker venho fazer uma actualização ao mesmo

Em conversa com alguem do forum ficou prometido fazer-lhe o repositor para a bomba da Tunze já a algum tempo. Agora com o meu acabado e a funcionar aparentemente BEM fiz esta nova versão.
As novidades não existem pois continua a ter a função de repor agua no aquario mas que tem alguma evolução isso tem. O tamanho da placa do circuito foi reduzido para 1/3 do anterior.

Basicamente estamos a falar de um repositor com 2 fontes de tensão reguladas (9 e 12V) uma saida de 12 volts para ventoinhas (até 300mA maximo).

Deixo tambem os preços dos componentes para os interessados.

Transformador 12  1A 		9.27
Rele 6V 				1.96
Terminais de ligação (7)		1.75
Resitencias (varias)		0.20
Jacks tipo Fones (3M e 3F)		2.22
Condensadores			0.75
Diodos				0.30
Placa circuito impresso 		1
Ponte retificadora			1.5
NE555				0.20
Suporte NE555			0.25
Reguladores de tensão (7809+7812)	0.84
Interruptor			1.04
Caixa Eletricidade			2
Total				23.28

Claro que a isto tem que adicionar mangueiras, Boiadores, Suporte para boiadores, Deposito de agua de RO, Solda, paciencia, Etc etc

Deixo tambem uma fotos deste novo circuito.







Abraço e digam MAL  :Coradoeolhos:  ou melhorias a fazer

----------


## João Cotter

Olá Rogério,

Desculpa só agora responder mas não tinha reparado na tua resposta  :Admirado:  
A bomba que vem na Wavebox é a Stream 6200 que custa perto de 400 euros, creio eu. Contudo sei que é possível fazer com a 6100, pelo menos foi o que fez o Alex (dinamarquês). Essa bomba custa 300 e tal euros.
A Wavebox custa 370 euros (já com portes) em algumas lojas online. Por isso é que digo que se calhar não é muito compensador fazer uma.

Fico satisfeito por ver que há por cá muitos habilidosos com a electrónica  :Palmas:  
Abraços

----------


## carlostjr

Gostaria de receber o projeto para eu estar montando um para mim.
Obrigado. :SbSalut:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Daniel,

Em relação à solução para o problema do ondular da bóia, a bomba Tunze está ligada em série com uma resistência de 10K e um condensador de 220uF (ligados em paralelo)?

----------

